# Let's Hear Your Non-Boater Do's and Don'ts!



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

Stole this from the fishing forum thought it might be a good thing of some of the new guys and some guys that are hunter in others boats.

 Those of you with boats, if you've got an open seat and decide to take someone out hunting with you, what is expected of that person or what are some of your boat rules. 

My number one rule is you dont shoot until I say so.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 28, 2012)

i dont have a boat and my number one rule if someone is taking me is since its their boat... i pay for gas and breakfast.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 28, 2012)

#1.  Dont just stand there watching, help out
#2. Sit down, shut up, and hold on


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

#2 I like it


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> i dont have a boat and my number one rule if someone is taking me is since its their boat... i pay for gas and breakfast.



I need to take this guy hunting. I think all of my hunting buddies have forgotten how much money I have in my boat and equipment!!!


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 28, 2012)

#1 rule

If I have to lay out rules, they're not good enough buddies to tag along. All of good buds know the routine.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Do not let me find you in my spot
2. Help pick up decoys.
3. Hold on tight!  We will hit things.
4. Have fun, laugh, cut up. Id much rather be laughing all morning than sitting in silence!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> #1 rule
> 
> If I have to lay out rules, they're not good enough buddies to tag along. All of good buds know the routine.



You have never taken someone new to the sport?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 28, 2012)

1. pay for your share of fuel
2. my dog picks his seat...then you fill in the gaps.
3. bring your own lifevest...i only need one.
4. bring treats...I get hungry.
5. know how to back down a trailer or consider it your last trip.


6. If I am a non-boater in webfoots rig here is what I try my best to do:

-spit 'baccer all over the fast grass
-leave honey bun wrappers on the floor
-smash the white bread
-leave G&H swivel heads and mojo poles to pay for damages


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> My number one rule is you dont shoot until I say so.



pfffffffffffttttttttttt........


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> pfffffffffffttttttttttt........



bossy mutha aint he?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> 1. pay for your share of fuel
> 2. my dog picks his seat...then you fill in the gaps.
> 3. bring your own lifevest...i only need one.
> 4. bring treats...I get hungry.
> ...



I have used that mojo pole more then you have this year..lol that swivel head is hangin on my rear view mirror like a trophy


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 28, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I have used that mojo pole more then you have this year..lol that swivel head is hangin on my rear view mirror like a trophy



hahaha ill find you!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 28, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> 6. If I am a non-boater in webfoots rig here is what I try my best to do:
> 
> -spit 'baccer all over the fast grass
> -leave honey bun wrappers on the floor
> ...



You must chew wint-o-green, I knew I could taste something when I leened ova to spit my 'baccer.

Oh, and I preciate you leavin' that lil bit of honey bun in the bottom of tha boat. I got cold and hungry and weavebasketwakemaker didn't bring the doritos and cheese dip.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You must chew wint-o-green, I knew I could taste something when I leened ova to spit my 'baccer.
> 
> Oh, and I preciate you leavin' that lil bit of honey bun in the bottom of tha boat. I got cold and hungry and weavebasketwakemaker didn't bring the doritos and cheese dip.


 cant think of everything. I still get mad when I think about what TR did to my white bread


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 28, 2012)

1. My boat, my rules.
2. Boat don't move with out life jacket on.
3. No loaded guns in moving boat, only exception is my gun when chasing cripples.
4. We split the trip cost.
5. No safety's off until gun clears the top of blind.
6. I call the shot.
7. Your expected to pull your weight, before, during, and after the trip.
8. Must have a sense of humor.
9. If you break it you buy it.
10.  When in doubt, refer to rule #1.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 28, 2012)

dang...yall are complicated. we just go shoot ducks.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 28, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> dang...yall are complicated. we just go shoot ducks.



What time in the morning?


----------



## wray912 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the gloden rule of a non boater...FIND A GOOD BUDDY WITH A BOAT


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 28, 2012)

#3 no blind fold no boat ride! 
#4 do not remove the blind fold untill the motor if turned off
#5 when arrived at the boat ramp remember, we did not kill anything!!! To those that ask!
#6 last but not least, do not shine dang Q beam in my eyes!!


----------



## Gofish206 (Dec 28, 2012)

What they said and....

 If your early your on time...if your on time your late...and if your late your LEFT.

I cant stand being late or rushing!!


----------



## SigEp614 (Dec 28, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> dang...yall are complicated. we just go shoot ducks.



Thats what I'm saying. If you're hunting with people that need a list of rules, you need to reevaluate your choice of friends.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 28, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> What time in the morning?



if we leave now for the delta, we can have time to catch a 2 hour nap at the boat ramp. meet at your house or mine?


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Dec 28, 2012)

Only one rule in my rig......If its banded i killed it ....if u wanna claim it, you can swim it to shore...that is all


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont touch your calls as a general rule


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 28, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> I need to take this guy hunting. I think all of my hunting buddies have forgotten how much money I have in my boat and equipment!!!



As soon as you get your trailer fixed I will meet you at circle k


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't be late, don't be late, don't be late


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 28, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> I need to take this guy hunting. I think all of my hunting buddies have forgotten how much money I have in my boat and equipment!!!



I'm ready when you are


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 28, 2012)

Headed to Eufaula in the morning. Buddy comes up and says "hey let's go, I will pay for all the gas!" So of course I'm game. Comes up to me today and asks if 35 or 40 bucks is ok?? lol Its a 2 hour ride 1 way!!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> 1. pay for your share of fuel
> 2. my dog picks his seat...then you fill in the gaps.
> 3. bring your own lifevest...i only need one.
> 4. bring treats...I get hungry.
> ...



X2 on #2


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 29, 2012)

2.Dont get mad if my dog gets you wet.
3.If you shot when the dog is in the decoy.. grab your stuff your done hunting


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 3, 2013)

HawgHunterMK said:


> Only one rule in my rig......If its banded i killed it ....if u wanna claim it, you can swim it to shore...that is all



I swear I have hunted with you before!


----------



## moondogg (Jan 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> dang...yall are complicated. we just go shoot ducks.



Sounds like my kinda trip lol


----------



## The Fever (Jan 3, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> You have never taken someone new to the sport?



We hunt together....we took on one more newb....still was a close friend that took some training....


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 3, 2013)

Get your hands out of your pockets and
Catch the darn dock.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 4, 2013)

*Don't..........*

Please for the love of God when I say there are birds coming in don't look up, stand up and dang sure don't start calling unless I say so. Oh and bring plenty of shells I bring enough so you can to.


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jan 4, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> i need to take this guy hunting. I think all of my hunting buddies have forgotten how much money i have in my boat and equipment!!!



^^^^ true


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 17, 2013)

ttt since the season is close


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You must chew wint-o-green, I knew I could taste something when I leened ova to spit my 'baccer.
> 
> Oh, and I preciate you leavin' that lil bit of honey bun in the bottom of tha boat. I got cold and hungry and weavebasketwakemaker didn't bring the doritos and cheese dip.



lol


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 17, 2013)

the old days....lol


----------



## sticky28 (Jul 26, 2013)

1. Don't start whining ...saying u have to go to work or need to get back to the wife. If you didn't work it out before hand don't even get in my boat.
2. Split gas for sure.
3. Don't shine light anywhere but straight ahead... Nuttin sucks worse than being on plane when a non boater decides to check out what's wide right or left.
4. Sit down..out of the way and out of sight from ducks.
5. Don't watch circling ducks.
6. I call shot.
7. Bring face mask.
8. Don't text or FB all morning.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 26, 2013)

Luckily I hunt from my kayak. So no one riding w/me


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 26, 2013)

TR well be missed


----------



## head buster (Jul 26, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> TR well be missed


Ok Nic done dropped the axe. What happened?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 27, 2013)

head buster said:


> Ok Nic done dropped the axe. What happened?



Ngaduck kept calling his dog a girl and he freaked out.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 27, 2013)

*dont smoke chew*

or puke in my boat.No No:No No:No No:No Nouke jude


----------



## vrooom (Jul 28, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> TR well be missed



He will?


----------



## Fat Albert (Jul 28, 2013)

This ain't a hunting scenario but a buddy of mine just had an awful experience with an old man and his fathers hunting boat last week. He was showing his fathers boat to an older man who was interested in buying it. The old man... I would normally refer to him as an older gentleman but I just can't call this guy any kind of gentleman.!... They were out riding the boat with the old man who was not a gentleman running the boat. He was doing fine for 30 or 45 minutes. Then he decides to go near a dock and boat house... at full throttle. Straight in. My buddy tells him to turn... then yells again... then tells him to let off the throttle... then physically grabs the tiller and throttle. The man fights him off and keeps barreling straight for the dock. My buddy then grabs the kill string and kills the motor. Too late... they hit the dock head on, jump up a metal ladder and crash through and into the boat house. The boat lands in the water and promptly begins to sink in 10' of water. The old man will not get out of the boat and had to be drug out. He never apologizes... says his mind froze and won't answer why he headed straight at the dock nor why he fought against my buddy trying to turn or stop the boat. Then he proceeds to call his insurance company and declares he is not responsible for the boat or dock damage since it is not his boat. My friend says he is responsible... he says he is not and further more does not like being told what he is going to do. I'm flabbergasted... the man is 76 years old... lucky to be alive and just wrecked a boat he had the money to buy but will not fix what he tore up! If he was younger I have no doubt he woulda toted a rump whooping! As it is I'm wondering if he wasn't trying to commit suicide and take my friend with him. 

So just a warning to you guys if any old man wants to buy your boat and take it out on a test drive!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 29, 2013)

*Thats real bad.*



Fat Albert said:


> This ain't a hunting scenario but a buddy of mine just had an awful experience with an old man and his fathers hunting boat last week. He was showing his fathers boat to an older man who was interested in buying it. The old man... I would normally refer to him as an older gentleman but I just can't call this guy any kind of gentleman.!... They were out riding the boat with the old man who was not a gentleman running the boat. He was doing fine for 30 or 45 minutes. Then he decides to go near a dock and boat house... at full throttle. Straight in. My buddy tells him to turn... then yells again... then tells him to let off the throttle... then physically grabs the tiller and throttle. The man fights him off and keeps barreling straight for the dock. My buddy then grabs the kill string and kills the motor. Too late... they hit the dock head on, jump up a metal ladder and crash through and into the boat house. The boat lands in the water and promptly begins to sink in 10' of water. The old man will not get out of the boat and had to be drug out. He never apologizes... says his mind froze and won't answer why he headed straight at the dock nor why he fought against my buddy trying to turn or stop the boat. Then he proceeds to call his insurance company and declares he is not responsible for the boat or dock damage since it is not his boat. My friend says he is responsible... he says he is not and further more does not like being told what he is going to do. I'm flabbergasted... the man is 76 years old... lucky to be alive and just wrecked a boat he had the money to buy but will not fix what he tore up! If he was younger I have no doubt he woulda toted a rump whooping! As it is I'm wondering if he wasn't trying to commit suicide and take my friend with him.
> 
> So just a warning to you guys if any old man wants to buy your boat and take it out on a test drive!



That's a first . Not everybody plays by the same rules. You never know what kind nut you are gona run across.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 29, 2013)

vrooom said:


> He will?



nope...like a far t in the wind.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Jul 30, 2013)

vrooom said:


> He will?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2013)

A real duck hunter knows what he needs to do. Nothing is cheap or free. 
When I am a no boater I drive and pull the boat. Bring coffee, water and snacks.  Thunder Road will tell you the snacks cost a lot.
LOL... $20 each in the timber around 9,,,


----------



## dillakilla12 (Aug 2, 2013)

I let my buddy drive my rig last weekend and he rammed it into a dang channel marker going about 20 mph! Be was messing with the trim and when he looked up BAM!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 3, 2013)

*moral of this story....*



Fat Albert said:


> This ain't a hunting scenario but a buddy of mine just had an awful experience with an old man and his fathers hunting boat last week. He was showing his fathers boat to an older man who was interested in buying it. The old man... I would normally refer to him as an older gentleman but I just can't call this guy any kind of gentleman.!... They were out riding the boat with the old man who was not a gentleman running the boat. He was doing fine for 30 or 45 minutes. Then he decides to go near a dock and boat house... at full throttle. Straight in. My buddy tells him to turn... then yells again... then tells him to let off the throttle... then physically grabs the tiller and throttle. The man fights him off and keeps barreling straight for the dock. My buddy then grabs the kill string and kills the motor. Too late... they hit the dock head on, jump up a metal ladder and crash through and into the boat house. The boat lands in the water and promptly begins to sink in 10' of water. The old man will not get out of the boat and had to be drug out. He never apologizes... says his mind froze and won't answer why he headed straight at the dock nor why he fought against my buddy trying to turn or stop the boat. Then he proceeds to call his insurance company and declares he is not responsible for the boat or dock damage since it is not his boat. My friend says he is responsible... he says he is not and further more does not like being told what he is going to do. I'm flabbergasted... the man is 76 years old... lucky to be alive and just wrecked a boat he had the money to buy but will not fix what he tore up! If he was younger I have no doubt he woulda toted a rump whooping! As it is I'm wondering if he wasn't trying to commit suicide and take my friend with him.
> 
> So just a warning to you guys if any old man wants to buy your boat and take it out on a test drive!



 if a guy wants to go for a ride in the boat your trying to sell take him for a ride but you drive, and when he asks to drive tell him he can drive it all he wants after he buys it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 4, 2013)

killer elite said:


> or puke in my boat.No No:No No:No No:No Nouke jude



But wait... I do two of the three. Jude puked, and to his defense, it was over the side. You caused it though...



After reading some of these rules, I'm glad I go hunt with you James. I'd be kicked out of the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - boat in a heart beat with some of these cats!! If all else fails they would kick me out after I kept scaring the ducks off by shooting at them.


----------

